# jsp include von html-datei mit javascript abfrage



## biley (15. Jan 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein problem mit einem include von einer html-datei, in der eine javascript abrage ist.
und zwar binde ich die Datei mit

 jsp:include page='<%=variable%>' flush="true"

ein, das funzt auch ziemlich gut. Nur habe ich in einer Datei eine Javascript-Abfrage, die abfragt, ob Flash auf dem Rechner vorhanden ist und dann ein Flash-Movie anzeigt. Ohne die Javascript-Abfrage ist das auch kein Problem, aber mit Javascript bekomme ich gar nichts mehr angezeigt. Obwohl der entstehende Quellcode absolut passt.

Weiß hier jmd. Rat?

Danke und Grüsse
Biley


----------



## sammes (15. Jan 2004)

Hallo !

Handelt es sich um eine Funktion in der include datei ?

Versuche doch mal dieses include: <%@ include file="/_include/xy.jsp" %>

und rufe in der Hauptseite im BODY tag via "onLoad" dié Funktion auf.

gruß
Michael


----------



## biley (16. Jan 2004)

hi,

danke für die antwort.

ich hatte es auch schon versucht über "include file" zu machen. aber da weiß ich leider nicht, wie ich eine variable anstatt einem dateinamen angeben kann. gibt´s es vielleicht hierfür eine lösung?

grüsse
biley


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2004)

Hi !

versuch mal: <jsp:include page="<%= incFile %>" />.
Bei <%@ include file...%> kannst du nur eine feste Adresse eintragen. Du kannst aber noch Parameter an die URL dranhängen (xy.jsp?parameter1=xy&parameter2=xy...)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## el_barto (20. Jan 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> versuch mal: <jsp:include page="<%= incFile %>" />.
> Bei <%@ include file...%> kannst du nur eine feste Adresse eintragen. Du kannst aber noch Parameter an die URL dranhängen (xy.jsp?parameter1=xy&parameter2=xy...)
> ...



sorry, aber ich glaub, das ist genau der grund, warum der thread eröffnet wurde. weil's so nämlich nicht immer funktioniert.


----------



## Samurider (21. Jan 2004)

Wie und wo wird das 'flush'-Element im html-Quelltext (zur Laufzeit) hinterlegt?
Wenn es nämlich nicht irgendwo wieder auftaucht, wirst du über JS auch nicht drauf zugreifen können.

Gruß,
JT


----------



## el_barto (21. Jan 2004)

JimTonic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie und wo wird das 'flush'-Element im html-Quelltext (zur Laufzeit) hinterlegt?...


gar nicht. es regelt nur die ausgabe der inkludierten seite.

flush="true | false" 

If the page output is buffered and the flush attribute is given a true value, the buffer is flushed prior to the inclusion, otherwise the buffer is not flushed. The default value for the flush attribute is false.


----------



## Samurider (21. Jan 2004)

Ach *klatsch*
Hab' zu schnell gelesen. Vergiss meine Nachfrage zum flush.
Funktioniert das Javascript korrekt?


----------



## biley (23. Jan 2004)

ja, also das javascript funktioniert, wenn ich die html-seite aufrufe perfekt ohne fehlermeldungen.

im ausgegebenen quellcode mit den includierten seiten wird es auch genauso ausgegeben... deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, warum es nicht ausgeführt wird.


----------

